# a-plan does it again



## skylinenut (Nov 13, 2005)

these guys are brill am 25 7 years nc no covit no claims and am paying £795 for the year fully comp on a gtr r32 what i will say is when u phone them is make sure u have experince driveing sports cars ie cossie subaru etc etc lowers the cost by £££ defo worth the call heres the details and i told them all about the forum a++++ 

call a-plan 08450711234


----------



## phatsupraboytt (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi mate im 26 and drive a R33 GTR V-Spec, 8 years no claims(Providing i dont stack it within the next month) 1 sp30, so do you reckon they would beat £950ish which is what the insurance factory in Birmingham want?

Thanks



skylinenut said:


> these guys are brill am 25 7 years nc no covit no claims and am paying £795 for the year fully comp on a gtr r32 what i will say is when u phone them is make sure u have experince driveing sports cars ie cossie subaru etc etc lowers the cost by £££ defo worth the call heres the details and i told them all about the forum a++++
> 
> call a-plan 08450711234


----------



## Beaker (Mar 6, 2002)

Yep its true need to give these guys a shout

29
6yrs ncb
garaged
alarm etc 

F/c - £695 with pncb and £60 windscreen excess
TPFT - £555

good stuff

beaker


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

they wanted 1500quid outa me and 500quid for a r33 gts-t!!
I've been driving 5yrs and I didn't tell them I'm experienced with a high performance car - how the hell do you prove that if you've sold one prior to wanting to buy a skyline? do they just take it on your word?


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

anthonymcgrath said:


> they wanted 1500quid outa me and 500quid for a r33 gts-t!!
> I've been driving 5yrs and I didn't tell them I'm experienced with a high performance car - how the hell do you prove that if you've sold one prior to wanting to buy a skyline? do they just take it on your word?


Get you previous insurers to send you details of cars you were insured on.

I am paying £1700 with them, my postal code and declaring all my mods are the things that lets me down  

24 with 3YNCB - Previous cars 4 MR2 Turbos ranging from 220HP - 450HP. Standard Celica ST205 GT4 and now mr R32 GTR.


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

i was with insurance factory got quoted £785 ,A plan £555 on a R32 GTR with mods


----------



## dood1 (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm with A-plan and pay £435/year, fully comp on a 1996 GSTs Spec 2, and i've declared all the mods on it (wouldn't want to have to pay for AVS Model 5's).

Funny, because my previous Rover 620ti was £380 TPFT with Norwich Union!

They never asked me about high performance car experiance though  

bazza


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

dood1 said:


> i've declared all the mods on it (wouldn't want to have to pay for AVS Model 5's).



I didn't think that meant that they will replace the modified bits. The insurance bloke I spoke to said that they only pay out the market value of the car, (unless agreed value), and don't replace or pay more for the modified bits.

All the declaration of mods does is mean that they get to shaft you more on the premium.

Can anyone conform this?


----------

